# Bella's 1st Agility Class



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

First thanks to everyone for the encouragement  Bella and I completed our first ever agility class this morning and had an awesome experience!

The instructor is very knowledgable and very positive! Her corrections if the dog missed the obstacle - no reward but nothing negative just try again and reward success. She will be sending us video / training material to review. 

Bella and I have the least experience of any in the class and her comment when I worried about holding up the class was - she's happy to get a beginner that means she doesn't have to train out bad behaviors. She worked with us after class to help bring us up to speed.

I wish the class was longer than 4 weeks but I'm so very happy to get a good positive start! Can't wait to our next class :-D


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I recall that you had posted about being concerned about being asked to use a pinch collar for an agility class. Although I don't think I said anything in that thread I am glad you seem to have found the right kind of class. Agility is really best trained as all positive. You reward greatly for things done right and just try again when it isn't without even saying no or wrong. 

Have fun! Run clean and safe.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like you found a good training center and instructor.

Your teacher has a point with the idea that it's almost easier to be new. In Sugarfoot's agility class right now there are three or four of us who have trained dogs in Agility before, and then all the rest are complete beginners with their first dogs. We all make mistakes--and our instructors have to repeatedly remind us experienced folk, "Remember, you've got a green dog now!" as we try to handle the way we do with our veteran dogs. 

You'll have a lot of fun! Good luck with it!

--Q


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

2nd class - Bella was limping earlier this week so I took her to the vet - X-rays were clean but rest was prescribed - she is fine now! But the vet recommended that we wait to return to agility class for a few weeks just to make sure. As she has legs like tooth picks I completely agreed.

So Gemma (9 month old Mini Aussie had her first class. I love this instructor - she really observed us and said that I'm being too negative with her (shocked at that) in even saying anything to her when we miss as she is very very sensitive gentle soul. No nasty collars in this class! I believe that Gemma will really blossom under her instruction. We only have two classes left with her but will start with another instructor this week (alternate days) and she really recommends this instructor for Gemma as she has a quiet, gentle, all happy training method - we want them to like to play with us anything more at this age beginner level is just a bonus 

So all in all I really have to thank everyone for their advise and kind words as I really think we have found our way.


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

I am starting Enzo in agility this week and I am also a bit nervous as I do not know much about it. But my goal is twofold: first for him to have fun and second for a different approach supporting his obedience classes. What I do know is he loves to jump and run. I worry he will not be well behaved enough as he is 8 months and has that adolescent brain. He knows commands but considers their relevance to his life. Well we will see. I just enjoy him so much. 
Kathleen


----------

